# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Всеблагой и Всемилостивый - прошу разъяснить

## Dravida das

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны.

Хотелось бы услышать разъяснения преданных (подтвержденное цитатами из шастр) по поводу этого очень давнего теософского вопроса.

Мы видим наличие страданий в этом мире, как же это вяжется с тем что Господь всеблагой и всемогущий? Если Он всеблагой, то зачем наказывает дживы которые от Него отвернулись?

Почему бы Ему не создать такой мир для джив где-бы они принципиально не могли испытывать страдания и в то же время не помнить о Нем? Ведь Он же Всемогущий.

Почему бы Ему не сделать дживы АБСОЛЮТНО счастливыми без Него??? Только не надо говорить, что это не возможно быть счастливым без Бога. Слова НЕВОЗМОЖНО для Бога нет, так как Бог по определению - всемогущий.

Из этих вопросов напрашивается вывод, что Кришна просто НЕ ХОЧЕТ, чтобы дживы были счастливы без Него. Как же тогда быть с утверждением что Он всеблагой?

Ведь если бы Кришна хотел чтобы мы были АБСОЛЮТНО счастливы без Него, то это было бы РЕАЛЬНОСТЬЮ. Так как любые желания Господа - это существующая реальность.

Везде во многих местах шастр говориться, что этот мир СПЕЦИАЛЬНО так устроен, чтобы душа разочаровалась в нем и захотела вернуться к Кришне.

То есть этот материальный мир существует таким какой он есть потому что таким он нужен Кришне. Со всеми его страданиями т.п. (от низшей планеты до высшей это юдоль страданий).

Что же это за свобода выбора такая, когда тебя плеткой страданий загоняют туда куда хотят?

Выбор должен быть равным. Абсолютное счастье с Кришной или же Абсолютное счастье без Кришны.

А если с Кришной счастье есть, а без Него нет, то какой же это выбор?

Так же не надо говорить, что можно быть счастливым в материальном мире если следовать Ведам и жить благочестиво. Смерть, старость и т.п. это не отменяет.

В своем кратком варианте этот вопрос звучит так.

Почему Кришна не хочет чтобы дживы были АБСОЛЮТНО счастливы без Него?

Разве это не эгоизм возведенный в бесконечность АБСОЛЮТА?

----------


## Dravida das

Большая просьба при разъяснениях слово НЕВОЗМОЖНО не употреблять. Так как такого понятия для Бога не существует. Если вы употребите слово НЕВОЗМОЖНО, то это означает, что Бог не всемогущий. А если не всемогущий, то какой же Он Бог.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему бы Ему не создать такой мир для джив где-бы они принципиально не могли испытывать страдания и в то же время не помнить о Нем? Ведь Он же Всемогущий. Почему бы Ему не сделать дживы АБСОЛЮТНО счастливыми без Него???


Такие миры есть. Внутри вселенной это подземный рай - Била-Сварга. Они там полностью счастливы без Бога. За пределами вселенной - это Брахмаджйоти. Там тоже есть счастье без личного участия Бога. 
С другой стороны, совершенно очевидно, что поскольку джива мала и зависима, то быть полностью независимой от Бога она не может по своему положению, но под влиянием иллюзии у нее может складываться впечатление своей полной независимости. 




> Почему Кришна не хочет чтобы дживы были АБСОЛЮТНО счастливы без Него? Разве это не эгоизм возведенный в бесконечность АБСОЛЮТА?


В чем же эгоизм, если это благо для большинства? А для меньшинства, желающего жить отдельно созданы условия в этом мире и действует иллюзия, которая помогает утверждаться в своей независимости. Когда мы говорим "эгоизм", то подразумеваем эксплуатацию. Но в данном случае не Бог нас эксплуатирует, а мы эксплуатируем Его энергии для своего блага и Он это позволяет. В чем же эгоизм? Более того, мы знаем, что одно из Его достояний - совершенное отречение. Это означает, что Он живет не для Себя, а для нас. Так в чем же эгоизм?
Ну и последнее: вопрос "почему" не корректен по отношению к Богу, т.к. этот вопрос подразумевает, что есть некая причина, которая вынуждает Бога быть каким-то. Мы знаем, что по определению Он есть прична всех причин и Сам Он не имеет другой причины. Мы можем просто принять Бога со всеми Его желаниями и жить гармонично, а можем вечно философски тестировать Его на "недостатки" по типу вашего вопроса: а почему Он не хочет, чтобы мы были счастливы без Него. Тогда можно задать вам встречный вопрос: а почему Он должен этого хотеть? И так мы будем вечно развивать философскую дискуссию, подвергающую сомнению совершенство Бога и Его чистые помыслы. Только не понятно, какое все это имеет отношение к бхакти. Разве мы можем развивать философию, в отрыве от бхакти? Философия, отрованная от Бога и служения Ему, просто уносит прочь наш ум, как лодку, не имеющую пристанища. Так, кажется, сказал Нарада Муни, беседуя со своим учеником Вйасадевой.

----------


## Олег Ом

Возможно Бог дает всем выбор, он не хочет никого заставлять, есть две части целого, и какой части мы стремимся сильнее, то и получаем. У всех разное благо, это понятие индивидуально у каждого, возможно сам человек должен выбрать, или суета мирская или сознание Бога, но энергия тоже разная, есть плохая, есть хорошая, тут тоже выбор. Наша жизнь состоит из выбора, а что выбирать, зависит от нас) Наверно так.
А если Бог живет для нас, почему мы живем для себя, а не для Бога. Возможно стоит задаться этим вопросом, и Бог будет Благ, и даст часть своего сознания взамен любви, которую мы ему подарим. 
Харе Кришна

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

> Харе Кришна!
> Почему бы Ему не создать такой мир для джив где-бы они принципиально не могли испытывать страдания и в то же время не помнить о Нем? Ведь Он же Всемогущий.
> 
> Почему бы Ему не сделать дживы АБСОЛЮТНО счастливыми без Него??? Только не надо говорить, что это не возможно быть счастливым без Бога. Слова НЕВОЗМОЖНО для Бога нет, так как Бог по определению - всемогущий.


в Шри Ишопанишад есть стих:
Такой человек должен постичь истинную природу величайшего из всех, Верховного Господа, бестелесного, всеведущего, безупречного, не имеющего вен, чистого и неосквернённого, самодостаточного философа, того, кто с незапамятных времён исполняет желания каждого.

Господь исполняет желания всех живых существ. вы ставите изначальным условием то, что джива хочет быть абсолютно счастливой без Бога, навсегда. но откуда информация о том что джива действительно этого хочет? есть варианты о том, что джива просто хочет узнать каково это быть Богом, чувство сравнимое с нашим любопытством. в духовном мире нет ложного эго, а желание быть абсолютно счастливым одному может возникать только под его влиянием, как мне кажется. механизм падения души в материальный мир более тонкий..
а подтверждением тому, что джива на самом деле скорее всего не имеет такого сильного искреннего желания непременно наслаждаться всю вечность абсолютно без Бога - является тот факт, что все кто всерьез занят духовной практикой - становятся счастливы. это вообще один из признаков духовного прогресса, счастье. чем ближе к Богу джива тем она сильнее испытывает счастье, даже находясь под влиянием майи, и этого самого Бога не видя, и порой даже сомневаясь а есть ли Он вообще.
и даже здесь в материальном мире все ищут отношений. испытывают боль, но снова и снова продолжают их строить упорно, не желая оставаться без них. скорее насилием тут будет помещение дживу в такие условия где она ВЕЧНО будет обречена оставаться без Бога.

вот например ребенок поссорился с родителями, сидит обиженный, ему всякие мысли в голову приходят, "вот бы умереть, тогда они поймут что потеряли", или "когда я уже уеду далеко, чтобы не жить с ними и не слушать что они говорят", но однажды когда я была в далеком детстве в таком состоянии мама дала мне чемодан и сказала: "хочешь уйти - собирай вещи и иди", всерьез так сказала, что я поверила. со мной случилась сильная истерика. и всплыли более глубокие и сильные чувства привязанности и потребности в любви. нам кажется что мы чего то хотим определенного, но тот кто видит со стороны, может знать, что стоит за всем этим.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна!
> Примите мои поклоны.
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать разъяснения преданных (подтвержденное цитатами из шастр) по поводу этого очень давнего теософского вопроса.
> 
> Мы видим наличие страданий в этом мире, как же это вяжется с тем что Господь всеблагой и всемогущий? Если Он всеблагой, то зачем наказывает дживы которые от Него отвернулись?
> 
> Почему бы Ему не создать такой мир для джив где-бы они принципиально не могли испытывать страдания и в то же время не помнить о Нем? Ведь Он же Всемогущий.
> 
> Почему бы Ему не сделать дживы АБСОЛЮТНО счастливыми без Него??? Только не надо говорить, что это не возможно быть счастливым без Бога. Слова НЕВОЗМОЖНО для Бога нет, так как Бог по определению - всемогущий.


В моём понимании Кришна нас уже создал такими... Это не значит, что Он не может нас создать другими... но такими как есть мы уже созданы... А созданы мы его частичками, точнее частичками Его пограничной энергии. И мы вполне можем стать абсолютно счастливыми, вернувшись к Нему. Если же это кому-то не нравится - получается это его личные проблемы... Он может конечно быть против существующего Божественного плана - впрочем большинство джив в материальном мире естественным образом находятся в этом умонастроении "бунта против Бога". Поэтому ничего удивительного и экстраординарного в такой позиции нет.

----------


## Alex

Dravida das, прочтите книгу Светланы Лебедевой "Голос Любящей Совести". Там можно найти ответы на этот и подобные вопросы.

----------


## михаил

Невозможно понять игры Бога,мы не он. Если оценить жизнь до познания Кришны,то разве не благо то, что не было для нас благом? Разве не милость то,что мы принимали как удары судьбы? И разве удары судьбы это были или заслуженное проявление кармы? Кто мягче всех может "наказать",а потом согреть теплом своей любви,как не Бог? Если бы мы по-настоящему страдали,то не смогли бы сейчас писать на форумах,философствуя,а была бы боль,крики и "зубной скрежет". И в этом Кришна всеблагой и всемогущий,а сомнения в этом тоже часть его игр,которые мы не в состоянии постичь,опять же по беспричинной милости его.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В «Махабхарате» сказано: все трансцендентные вещи  являются непостижимыми. Поэтому совершенно неуместно пытаться познать их  путём логики, логических выводов и аргументов. Но их можно осознать  путём _чит-анушиланам_, то есть духовных усилий. И эти _чит-анушиланам_ – это _нама-бхаджан_.

В  «Джайва-дхарме» Враджанатх задаёт вопрос Рагхунатхе дасу Бабаджи о том, как душа оказалась в материальном мире. Рагхунатх дас Бабаджи объясняет три причины. И всё же Враджанатх вновь пытается задать этот вопрос. Тогда  Рагхунатх дас Бабаджи отвечает: «Будь осторожен. Если ты попытаешься  найти объяснение этому вопросами методами логического умозаключения, есть опасность того, что ты окажешься в сетях _майявады_. Потому что ты не с той стороны подходишь к вопросу. Поэтому займись _нама-бхаджаном_».

Иногда преданные злятся: «О! Материальный мир существует благодаря такой энергии Кришны, как_ лила-майя_, потому что Кришна хочет являть _сришти_  в материальном мире. То есть весь этот жуткий мир со столькими  невзгодами и страданиями – это просто Его игра?! Для Его развлечения?!  Нет, мне это не нравится». Иногда обусловленная душа чувствует себя так,  но не понимает, что всё происходит ради наслаждения Кришны. Если вы это  поймёте, то вы сразу же освободитесь.

Вы  думаете: «Почему я страдаю? Я хочу достичь освобождения!» Но вы не  понимаете, что всё существует для наслаждения Кришны – поэтому вы  обусловлены. «Весь этот мир существует для наслаждения Кришны? Нет, я не  принимаю этого. Кришна нехороший. Почему это всё должно существовать  для Его наслаждения, а не для моего?» И вот почему вы обусловленная  душа. 

Как только приходит это чувство, что всё – для наслаждения Кришны,  тогда вы понимаете, что Кришна совершенен и Его творение совершенно, тогда вы сразу же  освобождаетесь от материальных страданий.

----------


## Dravida das

Большое спасибо всем ответившим. У меня есть свое понимание ответов на эти вопросы, я просто хочу его несколько расширить. И потому хочу продолжить данную дискуссию. Не ради праздного философствования, а для того чтобы составить как можно более полное представление по этому вопросу.

----------


## Dravida das

Для Jamuna d.d. ваш ответ только подтверждает то сомнение, что Кришне все равно что чувствуют души в этом мире, и Ему по большому счету наплевать что они страдают. Главное это Его наслаждение. И что Кришна ради своего наслаждения создал этот мир не взирая на то что тут души будут страдать, хотя изначально знал об этом. То есть Он ставит свое наслаждение выше наслаждения души так сказать на правах Всемогущего (на правах сильного). А как же тогда быть со Всемилостивым?

Ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху мне кажется более взешенным, но и по нему у меня тоже есть вопросы и замечания.

----------


## Светлана Р.

> Харе Кришна!
> Почему Кришна не хочет чтобы дживы были АБСОЛЮТНО счастливы без Него?
> Разве это не эгоизм возведенный в бесконечность АБСОЛЮТА?


Видимо, для джив это слишком неестественно - быть без Бога. Хотя им и может казаться, что они этого хотят, но это желание очень поверхностно. Это, собственно, доказывается даже просто самой жизнью...
А что до эгоизма, то кто-то, вроде как Он Сам, выделил из Себя татастха-шакти, чтобы блаженство увеличивалось... И не только у Него Самого...
Похоже, для Него всё же есть что-то невозможное - невозможно перестать Любить... То есть,
можно получить опыт вроде как отсутствия этой любви, но так хорошо, что он иллюзорен и временен...
И ещё я согласна с Alex'ом по поводу книги "Голос любящей совести" Гауренды прабху, написанной под псевдонимом "Светлана Лебедева",- помогает найти ответы...

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Для Jamuna d.d. ваш ответ только подтверждает то сомнение, что Кришне все равно что чувствуют души в этом мире, и Ему по большому счету наплевать что они страдают. Главное это Его наслаждение. И что Кришна ради своего наслаждения создал этот мир не взирая на то что тут души будут страдать, хотя изначально знал об этом. То есть Он ставит свое наслаждение выше наслаждения души так сказать на правах Всемогущего (на правах сильного). А как же тогда быть со Всемилостивым?


Всё зависит от точки зрения, как обычно. Если рассматривать Бога как начальника, всегда найдётся к чему придраться: он сильнее, у него власть и так далее. Но опять же сразу видны его "ошибки" - как он "эксплуатирует", как он "недоплачивает, придирается".

Но Бог - не начальник. Первый вопрос, который я задала своему гуру 15 лет назад: "Зачем Он создаёт СТОЛЬКО душ, если они все так страдают тут".
Махарадж ответил: "Потому что он любит их". Мне 15 лет понадобилось, чтобы осмыслить этот ответ. И то, наверное, не до конца ещё.

Любовь - такая материя. Её не объяснить словами, не понять логически.

А про ошибки Бога есть такая история.   Жил-был один царь, у которого был мудрый советник. За верную службу царь пожаловал советнику землю, на которой был разбит роскошный парк. В том парке сладкими голосами пели птицы, умиротворяюще шумели кроны деревьев, фонтаны и пруды создавали приятную прохладу. Мудрецу очень нравилось прогуливаться по этому парку, погружаясь в размышления о смысле бытия.
  Однажды он шёл по парку и размышлял над тем, насколько должен быть совершенным разум Верховного Творца, создавшего всё в мире. Но тут он увидел тыкву, растущую на земле, и подумал: «Всё, конечно, хорошо, но всё же Творец допустил ошибку. Иначе почему он создал такой огромный плод на таком слабом стволе, из-за чего тыква не может висеть в воздухе, а вынуждена валяться на земле?» 
  Размышляя над этим, он шёл по саду и увидел баньяновое дерево. «И здесь тоже Творец допустил ошибку — огромное высокое дерево, одно — как целая роща, но плоды у него, как горчичное зернышко. Очевидно, что здесь что-то не додумано». Под деревом стояла скамейка, мудрец решил присесть отдохнуть и сам не заметил, как задремал. И вдруг из-за порыва налетевшего ветра на лицо его упало несколько плодов баньяна. Мудрец от неожиданности проснулся и вскочил. Когда он понял, что произошло, подумал: «Все-таки как мудро сделал Создатель, что тыквы не растут на дереве!»

В первом моём ответе речь не столько о том, что всё создано для Его наслаждения - это само собой разумеется - сколько о том, с каким умонастроением мы думаем о Боге. Если думать: почему Он создал меня, но не обеспечил меня всем, чтобы я мог существовать без Него - это ли не эгоизм, в котором Вы обвиняете Бога?

----------


## Dravida das

> Такие миры есть. Внутри вселенной это подземный рай - Била-Сварга. Они там полностью счастливы без Бога. За пределами вселенной - это Брахмаджйоти. Там тоже есть счастье без личного участия Бога. 
> С другой стороны, совершенно очевидно, что поскольку джива мала и зависима, то быть полностью независимой от Бога она не может по своему положению, но под влиянием иллюзии у нее может складываться впечатление своей полной независимости.


Однако и на Била-Сварге есть смерть. Иначе утверждение Кришны в Бхагавад-гите, что весь этот материальный мир юдоль страданий и смерти ложно. Что же касается Брахмаджйоти, то там нет осознания своего индивидуального осознания и осознания индивидуального существования других джив.
И опять же, чтобы попасть хоть на Била-Сваргу, хоть в Брахмаджйоти - это надо еще заслужить, то есть выслужиться перед Кришной хорошими деяниями, так как опять же по утверждению Бхагвад-гиты именно он награждает плодами всех действий.

Принять полным ответом на поставленный вопрос я это не могу, так как говорилось об Абсолютном (безусловном счастье) независимо от Кришны.

И еще про счастье под влиянием иллюзии. В любом случае чтобы испытывать счастье душа, ДОЛЖНА находиться под влиянием иллюзии, в материальном мире это маха-майя, в духовном - йогамайа.

В полном осознании Абсолюта нет Абсолютно ни какого счастья, там только аспекты сат и чит.

Понятие ананды (счастья, блаженства) абсолютно (ну с точки зрения логики) не совместимы с понятием Абсолютного знания. Простой пример если вы все знаете, то для вас нет ни какой неожиданности, вам ни чего не может принести счастья, так как вы все на вечно знаете и все события ну как бы это выразиться в прошлом, настоящем и будущем вечно знаете и сознаете.

Итак чтобы испытывать счастье душа должна находится под влиянием иллюзии.

Так почему бы Кришне не создать такую иллюзию для душ чтобы они были счастливы всегда и без Него вечно? Чтобы душа ну в принципе не могла испытывать страдания и при этом осознавать свою индивидуальность и индивидуальность других душ?




> Ну и последнее: вопрос "почему" не корректен по отношению к Богу, т.к. этот вопрос подразумевает, что есть некая причина, которая вынуждает Бога быть каким-то. Мы знаем, что по определению Он есть прична всех причин и Сам Он не имеет другой причины. Мы можем просто принять Бога со всеми Его желаниями и жить гармонично, а можем вечно философски тестировать Его на "недостатки" по типу вашего вопроса: а почему Он не хочет, чтобы мы были счастливы без Него. Тогда можно задать вам встречный вопрос: а почему Он должен этого хотеть? И так мы будем вечно развивать философскую дискуссию, подвергающую сомнению совершенство Бога и Его чистые помыслы.


Это понятно что нет ни какой причины которая вынуждает Бога быть каким-то. И соответственно по поводу вашего встречного вопроса: а почему Он должен хотеть этого? Сам по себе этот встречный вопрос просто подтверждает, что *Кришна хочет чтобы этот материальным мир был таким какой он есть, иначе этого мира просто бы не было*. Опять упираемся в понятие Всеблагого. Так как мы видим наличие страданий в этом мире, где же всеблагость?

То есть *так или иначе все же придется принять*, что этот мир существует таким какой он есть потому что так хочет Кришна. Дайви хьеша гуна майи - Божественная Воля контролирует этот мир.

Враджендра Кумар прабху, пожалуйста поймите меня правильно, через такие логические сбои можно увидеть проблески Истины и это то чего я хочу.

----------


## Dravida das

> почему Он создал меня, но не обеспечил меня всем, чтобы я мог существовать без Него - это ли не эгоизм, в котором Вы обвиняете Бога?


Ну Он же всеблагой? ВСЕблагой... так почему бы ему не удовлетворить эгоизм джив, ну раз уж он их, вернее нас создал?

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Ну потому что не может джива быть счастлива без Кришны. Природа у неё такая. Она- часть Кришны. Часть отдельно от целого - ничто. Ни смысла, ни счастья в этом нет.

----------


## Dravida das

> Видимо, для джив это слишком неестественно - быть без Бога.


Почему бы Ему не сделать это естественным?  :smilies:

----------


## Dravida das

> Ну потому что не может джива быть счастлива без Кришны. Природа у неё такая. Она- часть Кришны. Часть отдельно от целого - ничто. Ни смысла, ни счастья в этом нет.


Так почему бы Кришне не наделить дживу способностью быть счастливой без Него?

----------


## Dravida das

> невозможно перестать Любить...


О вот это блестяще! Это объясняет очень многое.... Спасибо!

Но диалог все таки хочется продолжить.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Так почему бы Кришне не наделить дживу способностью быть счастливой без Него?


Потому что логически этого не понять (((((:  Рискуете стать майявади ((:

Знаете, есть многие виды логик, одна из них называется _шака-чандра-ньяя_. «_Шака_» означает «ветвь», «_чандра_»  - «Луна». Если всходит луна, вы можете увидеть её за деревьями, за их  ветками. Однажды ребёнок спросил у матери: «Где Луна?» Мать ответила:  «Видишь ту ветку? Луна прямо над ней». Ребёнок взглянул на ветку и  определил положение луны. В действительности Луна не находится в  непосредственной близости от ветки, она на огромном расстоянии – в  тысячах миль от неё. Но ветка используется как ориентир, чтобы дать  ребёнку представление о том, где находится Луна. Вот и описание ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫХ ВЕЩЕЙ, которое дают _шастры_, не  является точным, потому что материальный язык и материальный ум не в  силах понять и передать подлинное положение вещей. Но даются определённого рода  описания, чтобы живые существа могли мыслить в определённом направлении,  чтобы эти примеры побуждали его мыслить правильно. Но материальному  разуму неподвластно прийти к должному заключению. 

Потому что тема  эта трансцендентна. По этой причине понимание её является _ачинтья_, то есть непостижимой для ума и разума.

----------


## Светлана Р.

Ещё ШРИЛА БХАКТИСИДДХАНТА САРАСВАТИ ТХАКУР
"В А И Ш Н А В И З М. И С Т И Н Н Ы Й И М Н И М Ы Й"

<<Однажды Шри Чаитанйа-деву спросили, кто Он такой, и Он ответил: "Я не брахман, не Царь, не Ваишйа, не Шудра, не Грихастха, не Санйаси, не Ванапрастка, не Брахмачари, но  я слуга всех слуг Вишну". В другой раз Шрила Санатана Прабху спросил Его: "Кто я такой, и почему тритап ( тройственные страдания ) преследуют меня?" Шри Чаитанйа-дева ответил: "Санатана, ты джива, твое истинное Я - вечный слуга Вишну, но ты имеешь ложное Я - твои ум и тело, с которыми твое истинное Я по своему безумию отождествляет себя. Тритап влияет на это ложное Я.>>

<<...граница мира Чит, вечной обители Верховного Господа, и мира Ачит, мира Майи, называется Тата. Могущество, которое Верховный Господь проявляет в Тата, называется Татастха ( находящееся в Тата ), или пограничной энергией. Все живые существа являются проявлением этой энергии и поэтому имеют врожденную колебательную тенденцию и способность отправлятся либо в мир Чит, либо в мир Ачит. Тата - это не место покоя, дживы должны отправиться или к одному краю, или к другому. Те, кто предпочитают Ачит, попадают в захват осьминога Майи, где на него в качестве наказания надеваются смертные костюмы ума и тела. Сатанинская ярость, с которой джива отвергает блаженное и вечное служение своему Господину, и предпочитает утолять свои желания, наслаждаясь материей, открывает перед ней постоянный поток жидкого огня и яда, который она начинает пить.>>

<< Как побеги, листья, цветы, плоды и ветви дерева питаются, когда поливаются корни, как члены тела правильно насыщаются, когда пища попадает в желудок, так же и бесчисленные боги, мудрецы, предки, цари, животные полностью и правильно умиротворяются, когда поклоняются Кришне, в Котором все они пребывают. Как постоянные потоки дождя не могут ни накормить листья, ни оживить их, до тех пор пока дождевая вода не впитается корнями, и как члены тела не могут получить никакого питания из пищи, пока она не помещается в желудок, так же никто не может принимать никакие дары или прославление непосредственно от людей до тех пор пока всё это не будет делатъся через Кришну и поклонение Ему.
Все души, или дживы, в своей истинной сути связаны с Кришной, Сверхдушой как Его:
   1) молчаливые слуги - Его флейта, посох и т. д.;
   2) слуги, садовники, дворники и т. д.;
   3) друзья, играющие с Ним;
   4) родители - Нанда, Йашода;
   5) супруги - Радха и Ее спутницы.
   Эти отношения вечны и не могут изменяться или трансформироваться. Эта любовь полностью свободная от всех земных отбросов вожделения и страсти, заставляет Любящего служить Своим возлюбленным и возлюбленных служить своему Любящему.>> 

(http://www.vtext.ru/bystr003/00000002.htm)

----------

